# Homemade Food



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I have to say, I have been making homemade food for quite a while. Once in a while I will use Halo's Spot's Stew, but I am really liking the Honest Kitchen. So easy. Doesn't really cost much to feed my little one and, and this is a BIG "and", her tear stains are subsiding. This is really great for us, since she really hates it when I try to clean up her eye stains. I am really excited about their tea for joints, too. I haven't been able to purchase it yet, but I am sure going to do so. :biggrin:

PS. Still really like the Spot's Stew, too. It also makes her tears stains subside. Plus, I can cook the spot's Stew recipe myself. Sure saves a lot of money, and it smells divine while cooking.


----------

